# Part time job in New Zealand



## Raheel_ahmed

Can Anyone please tell me is it easy or hard to get part time job in New Zealand for International Student studying Bachelor studies.


----------



## escapedtonz

Raheel_ahmed said:


> Can Anyone please tell me is it easy or hard to get part time job in New Zealand for International Student studying Bachelor studies.


Do you mean a part time job related to the course you are studying or do you mean any part time job - for example, working in McDonalds or an office temp etc etc ?


----------



## Raheel_ahmed

escapedtonz said:


> Do you mean a part time job related to the course you are studying or do you mean any part time job - for example, working in McDonalds or an office temp etc etc ?


Any kind of part time job ( any job )


----------



## escapedtonz

Raheel_ahmed said:


> Any kind of part time job ( any job )


Oh yes, there's no shortage of part time jobs - especially working in the fast food industry like McDonalds, KFC, Burger King etc etc and I expect the retail industry for the larger stores/supermarkets - eg Countdown, New World, Pac and Save, The Warehouse, KMart etc etc.

Its only if you want something more specific related to your study course that you may have problems.


----------



## Raheel_ahmed

escapedtonz said:


> Oh yes, there's no shortage of part time jobs - especially working in the fast food industry like McDonalds, KFC, Burger King etc etc and I expect the retail industry for the larger stores/supermarkets - eg Countdown, New World, Pac and Save, The Warehouse, KMart etc etc.
> 
> Its only if you want something more specific related to your study course that you may have problems.


Thank you for your help if you don't mind can you please tell me the basic per hours wage for the jobs that you have mentioned.


----------



## topcat83

Raheel_ahmed said:


> Thank you for your help if you don't mind can you please tell me the basic per hours wage for the jobs that you have mentioned.


Most would be near the minimum wage - see The minimum wage


----------



## escapedtonz

.....and you are only allowed to work a maximum of 20hrs per week if studying full time assuming you meet the necessary criteria and have applied for an amendment to your student visa which will allow you to work etc etc.

Please view all the details on the Immigration NZ website, or use the following links :-

http://www.immigration.govt.nz/migrant/stream/study/canistudyinnewzealand/

http://www.immigration.govt.nz/migrant/stream/study/canistudyinnewzealand/allaboutvisas/


----------



## Raheel_ahmed

.....for student visa I have to show a total of $15,000 in bank account or $15,000 + fees or other expenses ?
When it comes to visa approval all university are same for getting approval in Bachelor Degree or there are some university through which you cant get visa approved ? I am thinking about ( EIT HAWKE BAY )

Sorry for asking too many questions.


----------



## escapedtonz

Raheel_ahmed said:


> .....for student visa I have to show a total of $15,000 in bank account or $15,000 + fees or other expenses ?
> When it comes to visa approval all university are same for getting approval in Bachelor Degree or there are some university through which you cant get visa approved ? I am thinking about ( EIT HAWKE BAY )
> 
> Sorry for asking too many questions.


Yes you are correct.
You will need to prove access to NZ$15,000 per year to cover your costs during your stay in New Zealand less any prepaid living expenses which you will have to prove if you claim any.
So in other words you can have less money in savings so long as you have already paid some of your living expenses up front but you will have to provide proof of this if you have.
Course fees are completely seperate and negotiated directly with the university and are an additional cost.
Also the cost of the student visa is additional.

Evidence of funds may be in the form of cash, travellers' cheques, bank drafts, or a recognised credit card with enough credit and the funds can be held by someone else on your behalf, but it must be for your use and proved as such.

Sorry can't help you with university's and degree courses. All I know is you need an offer of a full time study course from a recognised NZ university to be eligible to apply for the particular student visa you're after, but don't know how difficult it is to secure a place on a course.

Regards,


----------

